# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Διαφοροποίηση earth και ground στα Ελληνικά?

## dog80

Μια ερώτηση που με βασανίζει εδώ και καιρό 

Όταν λέμε γείωση στα Ελληνικά τί εννοούμε, earth ή ground? Η ο ορος χρησιμοποιείται και για τα δύο?

Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα εκπαιδευτικό βίντεο που μεταξύ άλλων θα εξηγώ τη διαφορά μεταξύ earth και ground, αλλά αν είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιήσω όρους στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## xsterg

δεν υπαρχει διαφορα. ειναι  το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## sabouras

earth ονομαζουν συνηθως την ηλεκτρολογικη γειωση ενω ground την ηλεκτρονικη γειωση. Δε νομιζω ομως να υπαρχει καποια διαφορα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> δεν υπαρχει διαφορα. ειναι  το ιδιο πραγμα.



Σωστό. Απλώς διαφορετικοί κανονισμοί ή και διαφορετικές εκδόσεις του ίδιου κανονισμού χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικό όρο:
Earth, Earthing
Ground, Grounding
Protective Earth - PE (IEC 60364 - HD 384)
Equipment Ground*ing* Conductor & Ground*ing* Electrode Conductor (US NEC, NFPA-70)

Προσοχή, στην Αμερική "ground*ed* conductor" είναι ο ουδέτερος, ο οποίος γειώνεται στον μετασχηματιστή διανομής.

Σε ασθενή σήματα μπορεί το σημείο αναφοράς (ή η επιστροφή ή το μπλεντάζ) να μην συνδέονται με το μεταλλικό σασί της κατασκευής, οπότε έχουμε χωριστό "signal ground" αν και ο σωστός όρος θα ήταν "signal common" δεδομένου ότι δεν έχει σχέση με τη γείωση.

----------


## p.gabr

Τα είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος πιο πάνω 

Υπάρχει και ο όρος που χρησιμοποιούν οι φαναρτζήδες. 

Σώμα

----------


## bchris

Επιτρεπτε μου να διαφωνησω.
Το Ground (==GND) στα ηλεκτρονικα σχεδια, αναφερεται στην αρνητικη τροφοδοσια (-) με την θετικη να ειναι Vdd, Vss κλπ.
Οπως στο σχεδιο.
Screen Shot 2014-05-04 at 22.54.21 .png
O ορος Earth aπο την αλλη μερια, χρησομοποιηται αποκλειστικα για την γνωστη μας γειωση (το μεσαιο ποδαρακι στις μπριζες).
Συνηθως αυτες οι δυο γειωσεις καπου συναντιουνται, αλλα οχι απαραιτητα.
Σε floating τροφοδοτικα πχ, αλλο το ενα, κι αλλο το αλλο.

----------


## ezizu

> Επιτρεπτε μου να διαφωνησω.
> Το Ground (==GND) στα ηλεκτρονικα σχεδια, αναφερεται στην αρνητικη τροφοδοσια (-) με την θετικη να ειναι Vdd, Vss κλπ.



Χρήστο μάλλον κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί όσο αφορά αυτό που έγραψες παραπάνω. 
Το GND δεν αναφέρεται στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία (-) ,αλλά στο κοινό σημείο (0V) των τάσεων τροφοδοσίας του τροφοδοτικού.
Αρνητική  (-) όπως και θετική (+) τάση τροφοδοσίας, ονομάζεται η διαφορά ηλεκτρικού δυναμικού των αντίστοιχων σημείων-πόλων, ως προς ένα κοινό σημείο αναφοράς ( 0V) , το οποίο συμβολίζεται συνήθως και ως GND.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

O όρος Earth χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως από τους Εγγλέζους, ενώ οι Αμερικάνοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο Ground (GND).
Στα ελληνικά και τα δύο τα λέμε "γείωση". 
Η ηλεκτρολογική γείωση είναι η ηλεκτρική σύνδεση με το έδαφος (πχ. με ράβδους γείωσης). Τα μεταλλικά μέρη των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών συνδέονται για λόγους ασφάλειας στο κιτρινο-πράσινο καλώδιο  "γείωσης" του τριπολικού φις. 
Στα ηλεκτρονικά γείωση λέγεται ο αγωγός που χρησιμοποιείται σαν κοινό σημειο αναφοράς για τη μέτρηση των τάσεων σε ένα κύκλωμα. 
Στο αυτοκίνητο γείωση λέγεται το (μεταλλικό) σασσί, κι ας μην συνδέεται ηλεκτρικά με το έδαφος.
Στην RF η γείωση μπορεί να είναι π.χ. τα radials μιας κεραίας. Η ηλεκτρολογική γείωση δεν είναι απαραίτητα και γείωση RF.

----------


## bchris

> Χρήστο μάλλον κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί όσο αφορά αυτό που έγραψες παραπάνω. 
> Το GND δεν αναφέρεται στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία (-) ,αλλά στο κοινό σημείο (0V) των τάσεων τροφοδοσίας του τροφοδοτικού.
> Αρνητική  (-) όπως και θετική (+) τάση τροφοδοσίας, ονομάζεται η διαφορά ηλεκτρικού δυναμικού των αντίστοιχων σημείων-πόλων, ως προς ένα κοινό σημείο αναφοράς ( 0V) , το οποίο συμβολίζεται συνήθως και ως GND.




Ενταξει, δικιο εχεις.
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν εχεις μια συσκευη που τροφοδοτηται απο μπαταρια, στο GND θα βαλεις το (-) της μπαταριας….

----------


## dpa2007

Όπως τα λένε οι φίλοι παραπάνω...! :Smile: 
Δες και τα εξής νήματα:
*difference between ground and earth*
*What is the difference between earth and ground*
Θέμα: Φάση - Ουδέτερος - Γείωση
Λειτουργία γειώσεων

και τους ορισμούς:
Ground (electricity)
Ground and neutral

----------


## Memos

Φυσικά και υπάρχει διαφορά. Όπως είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, ότι ground είναι ο ουδέτερος και earth είναι η γείωση συν ότι χρησιμοποιήτε μόνο για προστασία από ηλεκτροπληξία και όχι για να προστατέψουμε τη συσκευή μας από επιστροφές φορτίων (πηνία, πυκνωτές). Έχει πολύ σημασία η διαφορά τους αν καταλάβατε τι εννοώ. Αν δεν καταλάβατε, φανταστείτε να ακουμπίσετε μεταλλικό γειωμένο μέρος την στιγμή που αποφορτίζει ένας HVAC πυκνωτής στο ίδιο κτίριο και που είναι γειωμένος. Και δε χρειάζετε πολύ χρόνος ... μερικά δέκατα του δευτετολέπτου είναι αρκετά για να γίνει το κακό. Για αυτό πολύ μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ...ground είναι ο ουδέτερος και earth είναι η γείωση...



Μάλιστα...

----------


## KOKAR

και μετά ακριβώς ήρθαν και οι μέλισσες !

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φυσικά και υπάρχει διαφορά. Όπως είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, ότι ground είναι ο ουδέτερος και earth είναι η γείωση συν ότι χρησιμοποιήτε μόνο για προστασία από ηλεκτροπληξία και όχι για να προστατέψουμε τη συσκευή μας από επιστροφές φορτίων (πηνία, πυκνωτές). Έχει πολύ σημασία η διαφορά τους αν καταλάβατε τι εννοώ. Αν δεν καταλάβατε, φανταστείτε να ακουμπίσετε μεταλλικό γειωμένο μέρος την στιγμή που αποφορτίζει ένας HVAC πυκνωτής στο ίδιο κτίριο και που είναι γειωμένος. Και δε χρειάζετε πολύ χρόνος ... μερικά δέκατα του δευτετολέπτου είναι αρκετά για να γίνει το κακό. Για αυτό πολύ μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.



και vdd είναι η φάση?? τα έχουμε μπερδέψει ΌΛΑ, ηλεκτρολόγοι με ηλεκτρονικούς και μεταφραστές...

----------


## Panoss

Μέμο μην τους ακούς, κάνουν πως δεν κατάλαβαν, κατάλαβες;

----------


## alpha uk

Ground (solid surface) πλανήτης Άρης.......Earth (solid surface) πλανήτης Γή.....Καί μή χειρότερα

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Το neutral τότε τι είναι?

----------


## Ακρίτας

http://m.eet.com/media/1114898/duff_ch_5.pdf

5.1 Definitions

----------


## FILMAN

Είδα τα μηνύματά του και στα άλλα θέματα, κανένα δεν είχε σχέση με το θέμα και επίσης αναφέρει μπερδεμένα πράγματα, σωστά και λάθος μαζί.

----------

nestoras (24-12-15)

----------


## Memos

> Είδα τα μηνύματά του και στα άλλα θέματα, κανένα δεν είχε σχέση με το θέμα και επίσης αναφέρει μπερδεμένα πράγματα, σωστά και λάθος μαζί.



Συγνώμη αλλά εσύ είσαι εκτός θέματος. Μίπως είσαι moderator οπότε κάνεις και ότι θέλεις; Από την άλλη δεν κατάλαβα μια ερώτηση σε κάποιο από τα θέματα που απάντησα, οπότε όλες οι απαντήσεις που δίνω είναι άσχετες; Γιατί λες "μπερδεμένα" από την στιγμή που εσύ λες μία άποψη χωρίς να την τεκμηριώνεις όπως είπες προς απάντηση κάποιου μυνήματος που πόσταρα σε άλλο θέμα "ο ορισμός ρεύμα εξόδου για πηνίο είναι λάθος" οπότε μπερδεύεις εμένα ή και κάποιον άλλον που δεν ξέρει ή ακόμα και να ξέρει. Και τι το λες στην τελική αυτό; Δεν μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει να κρίνει αν είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω.

Σαν να λες ένα πράγμα "παιδιά μην δίνετε σημασία στα ποστ του ... δεν ξέρει". Φυσικά δεν ξέρω και ούτε ποτέ θα ξέρω και master να πάρω. Γιατί απλά θέλω να μαθαίνω ...

----------


## Memos

> και vdd είναι η φάση?? τα έχουμε μπερδέψει ΌΛΑ, ηλεκτρολόγοι με ηλεκτρονικούς και μεταφραστές...



Vdd είναι επαφή που καταλήγει σε JFET, MOSFET κ.α. και συγκεκριμένα στην επαφή drain. Έτσι ονοματίζουν τις επαφές στα τσιπάκια. Vee ας πούμε καταλήγει σε emmiter απο BJT, Vcc σε collector κ.ο.κ.





> Το neutral τότε τι είναι?



Neutral σημαίνει ουδέτερος. Σε ηλεκτρολογικά κυκλώματα θα το δεις σαν Neutral ή Ν σκετο ενώ σε ηλεκτρονικά σαν ground (gnd).

----------


## Nemmesis

> Vdd είναι επαφή που καταλήγει σε JFET, MOSFET κ.α. και συγκεκριμένα στην επαφή drain. Έτσι ονοματίζουν τις επαφές στα τσιπάκια. Vee ας πούμε καταλήγει σε emmiter απο BJT, Vcc σε collector κ.ο.κ.
> 
> 
> 
> Neutral σημαίνει ουδέτερος. Σε ηλεκτρολογικά κυκλώματα θα το δεις σαν Neutral ή Ν σκετο ενώ σε ηλεκτρονικά σαν ground (gnd).



πρέπει να εξηγήσω ότι ήταν σαρκασμός αυτό που είπα?

----------


## Memos

> και vdd είναι η φάση?? τα έχουμε μπερδέψει ΌΛΑ, ηλεκτρολόγοι με ηλεκτρονικούς και μεταφραστές...







> πρέπει να εξηγήσω ότι ήταν σαρκασμός αυτό που είπα?



Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αλλά απάντησα έτσι για να υπάρχει.μιας και είναι ολίγον σχετικό πέρα από την πλάκα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Neutral σημαίνει ουδέτερος. Σε ηλεκτρολογικά κυκλώματα θα το δεις σαν Neutral ή Ν σκετο ενώ σε ηλεκτρονικά σαν ground (gnd).



Αν τυχών ασχολείσαι με ηλεκτρονικά ή ηλεκτρολογικά, μια φιλική συμβουλή είναι να καθίσεις και να διαβάσεις λιγάκι βασικές αρχές...
Δεν το λέω για να σε προσβάλω, αλλά έχεις μπλέξει κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## Memos

> Αν τυχών ασχολείσαι με ηλεκτρονικά ή ηλεκτρολογικά, μια φιλική συμβουλή είναι να καθίσεις και να διαβάσεις λιγάκι βασικές αρχές...
> Δεν το λέω για να σε προσβάλω, αλλά έχεις μπλέξει κάποια πράγματα.



Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσβληθώ.
Αρχές όμως σχετικά με ποιό θέμα;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Όπως σου έχουν πει και άλλοι συμφορουμίτες, έχεις μπλέξει κάπου τα ηλεκτρολογικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά κλπ.
Πχ αυτό που γράφεις για την γείωση και τον ουδέτερο είναι εντελώς άκυρο και φυσικά στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν σαν ορολογία ο ουδέτερος.

----------


## Memos

> Όπως σου έχουν πει και άλλοι συμφορουμίτες, έχεις μπλέξει κάπου τα ηλεκτρολογικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά κλπ.
> Πχ αυτό που γράφεις για την γείωση και τον ουδέτερο είναι εντελώς άκυρο και φυσικά στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν σαν ορολογία ο ουδέτερος.



Συμφωνώ ότι δεν υπάρχει η ορολογία ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά όχι ότι είναι άκυρη η απάντηση μου. Γιατί πρώτα από όλα αυτό που λέω είναι η αντιστοιχία του στα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιατί πρώτα από όλα αυτό που λέω είναι η αντιστοιχία του στα ηλεκτρονικά.



Δεν υπάρχει ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά, αυτό σου λέμε! Άρα δεν υπάρχει και αντιστοιχία.
Γείωση έχουμε που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ουδέτερο και φυσικά δεν μπορούμε αυθαίρετα να την ονομάσουμε neutral.
Άλλες φορές αυτή η γείωση είναι μόνο της συσκευής και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτή της ΔΕΗ και άλλες συνδέετε και με την γείωση του δικτύου και φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση με τον ουδέτερο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Memos

> Δεν υπάρχει ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά, αυτό σου λέμε! Άρα δεν υπάρχει και αντιστοιχία.
> Γείωση έχουμε που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ουδέτερο και φυσικά δεν μπορούμε αυθαίρετα να την ονομάσουμε neutral.
> Άλλες φορές αυτή η γείωση είναι μόνο της συσκευής και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτή της ΔΕΗ και άλλες συνδέετε και με την γείωση του δικτύου και φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση με τον ουδέτερο της ΔΕΗ.



Δεν είπα ότι υπάρχει ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά έκανα μια αντιστοιχία, γιατί στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν λέμε απόλυτα το ground σαν γείωση αλλά σαν σημείο με 0V όπως είναι ο ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρολογικά, άσχετα που το γειώνουμε και δεν είναι το ίδιο με το earth που είναι η γείωση προστασίας.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δεν είπα ότι υπάρχει ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά έκανα μια αντιστοιχία, γιατί στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν λέμε απόλυτα το ground σαν γείωση αλλά σαν σημείο με 0V όπως είναι ο ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρολογικά, άσχετα που το γειώνουμε και δεν είναι το ίδιο με το earth που είναι η γείωση προστασίας.



Γι΄ αυτό σου λέμε ότι τα μπερδεύεις  :Rolleyes: 
Και πρόσεξε γιατί ο ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρολογικά που για σένα είναι το σημείο με τα 0 volt, *σκοτώνει*!!!!

----------


## Memos

> Γι΄ αυτό σου λέμε ότι τα μπερδεύεις 
> Και πρόσεξε γιατί ο ουδέτερος στα ηλεκτρολογικά που για σένα είναι το σημείο με τα 0 volt, *σκοτώνει*!!!!



Αν σκοτώνει ο ουδέτερος τότε δεν είναι ουδέτερος αλλά ακόμα μία γραμμή και προφανώς σε τριφασική παροχή ή είναι το λάθος καλώδιο. Για αυτό υπάρχουν τα εργαλεία.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αν σκοτώνει ο ουδέτερος τότε δεν είναι ουδέτερος αλλά ακόμα μία γραμμή και προφανώς σε τριφασική παροχή ή είναι το λάθος καλώδιο. Για αυτό υπάρχουν τα εργαλεία.



Δεν επιμένω άλλο, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε! 
...και να προσέχεις με τα ρεύματα!

----------


## Memos

> Δεν επιμένω άλλο, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε! 
> ...και να προσέχεις με τα ρεύματα!



Επίσης καλή χρονιά! Προσέχω πάρα πολύ. Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αν σκοτώνει ο ουδέτερος τότε δεν είναι ουδέτερος αλλά ακόμα μία γραμμή και προφανώς σε τριφασική παροχή ή είναι το λάθος καλώδιο. Για αυτό υπάρχουν τα εργαλεία.



floating gnd σου λέει κάτι?... μην επιμένεις... δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λένε... εσύ τώρα μιλάς για τον ουδέτερο του ηλεκτρολόγου... ενώ σου μιλάει για τον ουδέτερο του ηλεκτρονικού (όπως εσύ τον βάφτισες έτσι ) τεσπα... μην μπερδεύεις και τον κόσμο που προσπαθεί να μάθει κάτι τώρα...σε λίγο θα μας λες και τα φετ ρελε...   χρόνια πολλά!!

----------


## Memos

> floating gnd σου λέει κάτι?... μην επιμένεις... δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λένε... εσύ τώρα μιλάς για τον ουδέτερο του ηλεκτρολόγου... ενώ σου μιλάει για τον ουδέτερο του ηλεκτρονικού (όπως εσύ τον βάφτισες έτσι ) τεσπα... μην μπερδεύεις και τον κόσμο που προσπαθεί να μάθει κάτι τώρα...σε λίγο θα μας λες και τα φετ ρελε...   χρόνια πολλά!!



Είναι απάντηση με παράθεση στο μύνημα του GiwrgosTH αν δεν πρόσεξες. Οπότε εσύ κάτι δεν κατάλαβες. Δεν γράφω πουθενά για ουδέτερο του ηλεκτρονικού. Εσυ την έβγαλες αυτή την ονομασία. Καλη χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Επίσης καλή χρονιά! Προσέχω πάρα πολύ. Σε ευχαριστώ!







> Δεν επιμένω άλλο, καλή χρονιά να έχουμε! 
> ...και να προσέχεις με τα ρεύματα!







> Είναι απάντηση με παράθεση στο μύνημα του GiwrgosTH αν δεν πρόσεξες. Οπότε εσύ κάτι δεν κατάλαβες. Δεν γράφω πουθενά για ουδέτερο του ηλεκτρονικού. Εσυ την έβγαλες αυτή την ονομασία. Καλη χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά.



Θέλω να σας πω οτι με κάνατε να νοιώσω τόσο γαμάτα που έγινε μια αντιπαράθεση τέτοιου επιπέδου και μιλήσατε τόσο όμορφα και πολιτισμένα και σεβαστήκατε ο ένας τον άλλον σε μιά αντιπαράθεση που κάποιοι άλλοι θα είχαν τραβήξει από τα μαλλιά.
Μπορεί να σας φαίνεται υπερβολικό αλλά για μένα κάτι τέτοια είναι που με κάνουν να έχω ελπίδα για τον άνθρωπο γενικότερα.

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα τέτοιες πολιτισμένες διαφωνίες.

----------


## Memos

> Θέλω να σας πω οτι με κάνατε να νοιώσω τόσο γαμάτα που έγινε μια αντιπαράθεση τέτοιου επιπέδου και μιλήσατε τόσο όμορφα και πολιτισμένα και σεβαστήκατε ο ένας τον άλλον σε μιά αντιπαράθεση που κάποιοι άλλοι θα είχαν τραβήξει από τα μαλλιά.
> Μπορεί να σας φαίνεται υπερβολικό αλλά για μένα κάτι τέτοια είναι που με κάνουν να έχω ελπίδα για τον άνθρωπο γενικότερα.
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα τέτοιες πολιτισμένες διαφωνίες.



Η υπομονή είναι η καλύτερη αρετή!
Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά!

----------

